# Does anyone think the CLX 2.0 is the best looking Colnago?



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

*Does anyone think the CLX 2.0 is the best looking Colnago in the current range?*

My brother has just bought a CLX 2.0 with Chorus 11 and Eurus 2 Way Fit wheels and I must say that it is absolutely stunning and the best looking bike I've ever seen. It makes me want to buy a Colnago. I've seen a Pinarello Prince and although very nice it didn't have the same effect on me as the CLX 2.0.

I haven't seen the CX 1 or EPS in the flesh, only pics on the net etc, although I can see that the CLX 2.0 has some beautiful frame tube detailing which isn't present on the CX 1. The EPS has less detailing. Now is it me or is the CLX 2.0 the best looking Colnago or do the CX 1 and EPS look better in the flesh? I appreciate that looks are subjective and all that but if the CX 1 and EPS do look better in the flesh they must be absolutely sensational. So my question is - do the CX 1 and EPS look better than the CLX 2.0 in the flesh? Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Which color did your brother get?


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

He has white with red.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

CXBC is my favorite CLX 2.0 color. Not the best-looking Colnago...but topic this is a can of worms for sure!


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Personally, I think the Master is the best looking.
That said, I agree with you. In red only though. That frame is stunning in red. Any other color and I'm mostly meh on them.
I think the CX-1 is nice looking, mostly because that's what I have. I hate the paint on the EPS's, it's tacky. With the exception of the BBox one though.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome if it's your fave, and it's undoubtedly a great bike.
However, it's very generic. Most Colnagos don't look like every other Taiwanese bike, but that one does.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

...though no other Taiwanese frame has bi-conical tubing like the CLX 2.0!


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

miurasv said:


> He has white with red.


I walked into my LBS, saw the CLX 2.0 (white/red), and immediately bought it. I've had more comments about this bike than any other bike I've ever owned.










I still need to get a red or white bottle cage.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

jlyle said:


> I walked into my LBS, saw the CLX 2.0 (white/red), and immediately bought it. I've had more comments about this bike than any other bike I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!!!! Seeing the CLX 2.0 has really got me going on Colnagos, especially in that colour.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Looks like a Pedal Force with a fancy smancy paint job


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

jjmstang said:


> Looks like a Pedal Force with a fancy smancy paint job


Never heard of one of those but it must be stunning.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

jlyle said:


> I walked into my LBS, saw the CLX 2.0 (white/red), and immediately bought it. I've had more comments about this bike than any other bike I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is because this is the first Colnago you have owned. Try getting another Colnago in a couple of years and see how many more positive comments you get. My Cristallo is 4 years old and I still get positive comments about it. Haven't taken the C50 on any group rides yet, so not really many comments about it yet.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Aside from the traditional schemes, I think most of Colnago's current paint jobs (on any frame) look pretty cheap, and in the case of the CLX I think it draws more attention to the thick head & seat tubes, which look a little clunky to me. 

I've got no doubt the CLX is probably an amazing bike to ride however.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

jjmstang said:


> Looks like a Pedal Force with a fancy smancy paint job



Not at all!


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

one80 said:


> Aside from the traditional schemes, I think most of* Colnago's current paint jobs *(on any frame) look pretty cheap, and in the case of the CLX I think it *draws more attention to the thick head & seat tubes*, which look a little clunky to me.
> 
> I've got no doubt the CLX is probably an amazing bike to ride however.


This must be one of the reasons my brother likes the CLX 2 as he likes thick tubes. His last bike, a 2010 Wilier Izoard, had narrower tubes that weren't as aesthetically pleasing to his eyes. After riding it over the last few days, the longest being today, he says it's a fabulous bike to ride. As well as the Izoard he's had a Cannondale Super Six and Kuota Karma in the last year. The CLX 2.0 is his favourite.

Not having seen an EPS in the flesh how do its tubes look? They look quite narrow to me from the pics I've seen and probably why I think the CLX 2 and CX 1 look better. I'd love to see one in the flesh as I'm hoping that it's one of those things that you have to see to appreciate.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Never mind...


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Never mind... sigh


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

don't know what u wrote iyeoh, but i can guess haha


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

JeremyP said:


> don't know what u wrote iyeoh, but i can guess haha


He wrote: 'Never mind' in one post and then 'Never mind... sigh' in the next post.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

JeremyP said:


> don't know what u wrote iyeoh, but i can guess haha


Its really really tough for me to exercise restraint


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

iyeoh said:


> Its really really tough for me to exercise restraint


No need to restrain yourself at all. I'd like to hear what you think. Go on. Both barrells.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

miurasv said:


> This must be one of the reasons my brother likes the CLX 2 as he likes thick tubes. His last bike, a 2010 Wilier Izoard, had narrower tubes that weren't as aesthetically pleasing to his eyes. After riding it over the last few days, the longest being today, he says it's a fabulous bike to ride. As well as the Izoard he's had a Cannondale Super Six and Kuota Karma in the last year. The CLX 2.0 is his favourite.
> 
> Not having seen an EPS in the flesh how do its tubes look? They look quite narrow to me from the pics I've seen and probably why I think the CLX 2 and CX 1 look better. I'd love to see one in the flesh as I'm hoping that it's one of those things that you have to see to appreciate.


More the fact that your brother hasn't tried an EPS or another italian made Colnago. Tsk! just because your brother has got a CLX2 doen't mean is it's the best colnago. Good god some posters on here really haven't got a clue ...


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Good looking bike, but the best looking? 
I disagree but to each his own....
It looks like Ridely, Willier and Scott.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Karbon Kev said:


> More the fact that your brother hasn't tried an EPS or another italian made Colnago. Tsk! just because your brother has got a CLX2 doen't mean is it's the best colnago. Good god some posters on here really haven't got a clue ...


Now where exactly have I said that the CLX 2.0 is the best Colnago just because my brother has one? I think it* may *be the best *looking *Colnago but that doesn't mean I think it is the best Colnago. If my brother could afford it he'd have an EPS no question as would I. FYI he has owned several Italian made Colnagos. Even I have owned an Italian made Colnago. We know that there are better Colnagos but if you read my posts properly you will understand that I am just asking about how the CX 1 and EPS look in the flesh as I haven't seen them. Oh and you're right, you haven't got a clue!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

miurasv said:


> No need to restrain yourself at all. I'd like to hear what you think. Go on. Both barrells.


By now, you can conclude that I dislike the CX and CLX series immensely, bordering on pure disdain. The details have been hashed out a gazillion times and it stopped being interesting long ago, and its not productive to keep beating on a dead horse.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

iyeoh said:


> By now, you can conclude that I dislike the CX and CLX series immensely, bordering on pure disdain. The details have been hashed out a gazillion times and it stopped being interesting long ago, and its not productive to keep beating on a dead horse.


I'd like to know why you dislike them and it's interesting to me? Do you like the EPS or are there Colnagos that you do like?


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Just been reading some of your posts, Iyeoh. Do you dislike the Pinarello Prince and Dogma too for the same reasons?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

> I'd like to know why you dislike them and it's interesting to me? Do you like the EPS or are there Colnagos that you do like?


I don't like the EPS. I would never buy one, at any price. The same with the C59, and perhaps every successive carbon Colnago that will be released in the future, including a possible C60/65. If someone were to whisper to me.. EPS for $1,000.. CX-1 for $500... I would say "forget it." 

My last carbon Colnago was a late model C40 that was unfortunately wrecked when a car hit me for no apparent reason, other than the driver attempting to change music CDs (I was alright, relatively speaking. I went home that evening). That carbon was supplied by ATR. 

There are more than several Colnagos within my family. We swear by Colnagos across three generations, and I ride Colnagos exclusively. I can't claim that I don't like Colnagos. Its a passion, and my contempt is based on my passionate beliefs. Otherwise, I wouldn't even care.

Hey, if you have been reading my posts, then I wouldn't need to get into all the reasons. Anyway, here is the summary. Keep all the Taiwanese-made stuff with monocoque construction and sloping tubes and all Japanese-supplied carbon fiber far far away from me. Don't get me started on Japanese components. And its not about prejudice and xenophobia because I'm Asian myself. I just like Italian bicycles, specifically Colnago. I just don't think that the CX and CLX and EPS are Italian. That's all. Same reason I won't ride on Fulcrum wheels, but that's a whole different discussion lol



miurasv said:


> Just been reading some of your posts, Iyeoh. Do you dislike the Pinarello Prince and Dogma too for the same reasons?


Indeed, I dislike those as well, but I have nothing vested in Pinarellos and I'm indifferent to whomever makes Pinarellos, where ever they are made and whatever they are made of. A Pinarello means just as much to me as a Trek Madone, Cannondale CAAD9 or a Speciallized Tarmac SL3. Just another bike. May be well liked, well reviewed, well raced or whatever. Not something I will bring home.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

iyeoh said:


> I don't like the EPS. I would never buy one, at any price. The same with the C59, and perhaps every successive carbon Colnago that will be released in the future, including a possible C60/65. If someone were to whisper to me.. EPS for $1,000.. CX-1 for $500... I would say "forget it."
> 
> My last carbon Colnago was a late model C40 that was unfortunately wrecked when a car hit me for no apparent reason, other than the driver attempting to change music CDs (I was alright, relatively speaking. I went home that evening). That carbon was supplied by ATR.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your reply which is interesting. I understand why you may like something to be all Italian but is there something wrong with Japanese carbon technically? If you were in the market for a new bike today what would you recommend?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

miurasv said:


> Thanks very much for your reply which is interesting. I understand why you may like something to be all Italian but is there something wrong with Japanese carbon technically? If you were in the market for a new bike today what would you recommend?


There is absolutely nothing wrong with Japanese carbon or Japanese components. I did ride an EPS with Shimano DI2. Its a wonderful bike, and Shimano DI2 is functionally superior to Super Record 11. Caveat: I have ridden all that equipment, including the Pinarello Dogma 60.1, but I don't own any of that equipment. I just prefer an Italian bike. Its as simple as that.

Let's use another analogy, one which you can obviously relate to. I absolutely love the Muira SV. Correction. I fall on my knees to even drive one. My Mrs. owns a LP5000S (its not a Muira!), its hers (thanks to a crazy dad) and it is in storage. I have never owned one of those, but its one of the worst engineered sports car ever (lousy driving position, ineffective a/c, runs hot, you choke on exhaust, impossible to park, impossible to shift quickly, clutch of a truck, etc.). Yet, its sexy in its own way. So what if its awful to drive? Anyway, the Gallardo LP 570 Superleggera is a much functionally superior car. Its way faster, handles much better, more reliable etc etc. To me, so what? Its boring to me. Its an Audi/VW V10. To me, its a perversion. It cheapens the whole brand, despite being incredibly expensive. I would never want one of those, not that I can afford that... I'll just stick to semi-older cars.

I can't recommend a bike to anybody because my riding style and needs may be different. My racing days are over and I ride with my club on weekends only. The social riding is still pretty fast though. I have two new MXL frames that haven't been built up. I'm considering building a MXL w/ older Record for my younger son when he comes of age. I myself ride a MXL and a ML. I have a couple of older ones lying around too that need restoration, passed down from my dad. 

To me, the most beautiful Colnagos are in this order: Mexico Saronni, Arabesque, Master, Super SL, Master Light, Spiral Conic... yes, I'm partial to steel, but carbon can also be great.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks again, Iyeoh. It's great that your wife has a Countach which is still the most visually stunning car ever made. Everything you said about them is true. Please read this link which gives the story of the Miura SV that my father owned.



http://www.themiuraregister.com/miura/register.php?id=681


It's funny you mention the Colnago MXL as I have been looking at pictures of them on the net and thinking about getting one of them. I'll have to do a bit of research on them and find out what they are like to ride etc. They do look a beautiful thing in their own way which is growing on me. A proper bike.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

miurasv said:


> Thanks again, Iyeoh. It's great that your wife has a Countach which is still the most visually stunning car ever made. Everything you said about them is true. Please read this link which gives the story of the Miura SV that my father owned.
> 
> It's funny you mention the Colnago MXL as I have been looking at pictures of them on the net and thinking about getting one of them. I'll have to do a bit of research on them and find out what they are like to ride etc. They do look a beautiful thing in their own way which is growing on me. A proper bike.


Thank you so much for being patient with me and being able to converse with me despite my unusual opinions lol

Congratulations to your father for owning that Muira SV. That vehicle has quite a background! 

I myself have more humble cars, which I still enjoy immensely. 

I do like the MXLs very much, and I recognize that steel bikes are not for everyone. My personal belief is that they handle wonderfully and are supremely comfortable. The Colnago geometry is not for everyone, but for those who can adapt, Colangos are awe inspiring on descents and around corners. MXLs are not the stiffest frames out there, but they are nevertheless still quite efficient. The real beauty of a MXL is that it'll still look a million bucks the day after a rainy, muddy ride with just a little TLC. My bikes from the 80s and 90s still look like new (yes, they are ridden).


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

miurasv said:


> Thanks again, Iyeoh. It's great that your wife has a Countach which is still the most visually stunning car ever made. Everything you said about them is true. Please read this link which gives the story of the Miura SV that my father owned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting a Colnago MXL in PR8s ("Saronni") this August. Well, I will order it this August and then it will take 2 to 3 months to get the frame. I am excited about it. That is the paint scheme I have wanted since 1985. 25 years later, a wife, kids, a townhouse, college & law school education, and several cars later, I am finally going to get it. Patience is a virtue isn't it.

Plus, I would like a modern era steel frame to compare to my 1985 steel frame and to the more recent aluminum and carbon fiber frames that I have purchased. Thing is, I might not want to ride it for fear of scratching it.


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

iyeoh said:


> Thank you so much for being patient with me and being able to converse with me despite my unusual opinions lol
> 
> Congratulations to your father for owning that Muira SV. That vehicle has quite a background!
> 
> ...



The whole point of a forum is to hear other opinions and yours are interesting. I don't have a dislike of modern Italian Sports Cars, like you do of current Colnagos, but they don't do for me what a 60's or 70's Ferrari, Lamborghini or Maserati does or did for me. 

On sight or sound of any 250, 275, 330, Dino 246, Daytona, Boxer, Miura, Countach or Bora my heart skips a beat. The first time I saw a Dino 246 I was mesmerised. Current Italian exotica just doesn't look very exotic imo although technically superior. The new 458 is great though. I guess the Master X Light to me (and maybe to you and Fabsroman) is the biking equivalent of a 275 4 cam or Dino 246 being made today.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

miurasv said:


> On sight or sound of any 250, 275, 330, Dino 246, Daytona, Boxer, Miura, Countach or Bora my heart skips a beat. The first time I saw a Dino 246 I was mesmerised. Current Italian exotica just doesn't look very exotic imo although technically superior. The new 458 is great though. I guess the Master X Light to me (and maybe to you and Fabsroman) is the biking equivalent of a 275 4 cam or Dino 246 being made today.



MXL is more like a 512 BB Carb. Super is like a 275 GTN/4. Mexico Saronni is more like a 250 Testa Rossa. I like my V12s, but unfortunately I'm stuck with V8s due to high tastes and low funds


----------



## miurasv (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll take the MXL then as imo the 512BB is the best looking Ferrari road car of all time. Unfortunately my funds are low too but tastes as high as ever.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

I am building up a 2009 CLX with SRAM Force, and Mavic SL's. I think it's the most gorgeous Colnago ever...that I can almost afford.

I drive a Jeep Wrangler JK and a 2010 Suburu Outback. I think they are all the best ever... that I could afford. My favorite Ferrari is a 1965 275 GTS california. I never liked the Countach.


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

Great, so a guy posts a post saying he thinks, in his subjective opinion, that a certain Colnago is the best looking one. Then, several people weigh in on how it is not a real bike because it is made of carbon fibre, perhaps from Asia, and that they are super-fancy dudes that have expensive cars and nearly as expensive bikes. As they say in my profession, "objection, non-responsive." It sounds like some people are riding bikes, admiring bikes and loving bikes, and others are conducting a status-symbol comparison contest.

I looked at one of these today. It was a beautiful bike and it rode far better than other bikes I've been looking at. Of course, I'm a big fake poser Japloving cheeseball 'cause I was pretty darned impressed with the Ultegra version. 

Anyone want to talk crap about my 88 Toyota Landcruiser with 220k on the odo? I get far more compliments, and offers, on it than I did my prestine 330ci.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

sealdavid said:


> Great, so a guy posts a post saying he thinks, in his subjective opinion, that a certain Colnago is the best looking one. Then, several people weigh in on how it is not a real bike because it is made of carbon fibre, perhaps from Asia, and that they are super-fancy dudes that have expensive cars and nearly as expensive bikes. As they say in my profession, "objection, non-responsive." It sounds like some people are riding bikes, admiring bikes and loving bikes, and others are conducting a status-symbol comparison contest.
> 
> I looked at one of these today. It was a beautiful bike and it rode far better than other bikes I've been looking at. Of course, I'm a big fake poser Japloving cheeseball 'cause I was pretty darned impressed with the Ultegra version.
> 
> Anyone want to talk crap about my 88 Toyota Landcruiser with 220k on the odo? I get far more compliments, and offers, on it than I did my prestine 330ci.


In my profession, I could have probably gone with "Objection, irrelevant". LOL

Luckily, we aren't in a Courtroom in front of a Judge, because I would love to see the OP try to PROVE that the CLX is THE nicest Colnago out there. I think I could put up a pretty good case that my C50 is better. LOL

The problem with your comparison of the BMW to the Toyota is that you are picking a POS to use as a comparison. Now, try comparing a 1969 Boss 429 Ford Mustang to your 1988 Landcruiser and see which wins on that one. Heck, just try a 1967 fastback Mustang with a 302 in it for that matter.

Do you know anything about Colnago, other than you test road one today and liked it? I have been following them for 26 years now, lusting for one since I got my first Italian bike in 1985 with Campagnolo Super Record. I've been following Ford for almost as long, since the first car I bought, which I still have, is a 1989 Mustang GT. Anyway, I finally got my Colnago in 2006, and have bought several more since then. Have you ever ridden Campagnolo so that you can compare it to Shimano, and do you know anything about Campagnolo's history? Do you know anything about Saronni?

If you don't know anything about what I laid out above, I suggest you prep yourself for this case and get some really good experts on your team. LOL If you want to make an argument for the best looking Colnago ever, you need to know a heck of a lot. There are plenty of Colnago limited production bikes out there too.

For some of us, we look at this like buying a piece of history. That is why the next frame I am going to buy is going to be the Colnago Master X-Light in PR82, which is the Saronni colors. It was the color scheme I wanted on the Super and Master back in 1985, but being a poor kid without wealthy parents, I had to settle on a Mino Denti that was a couple hundred cheaper than the Colnago frame hanging in the shop at $650.

By the way, I am lusting for a 2011 Ford Mustang GT500KR (there is some history to that car) or a 1967 Shelby GT350. I'd gladly take a refurbished 1967 Mustang fastback too. Problem is, my wife has been saying no to these things until we get a single family home with a big backyard.


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

fabsroman said:


> In my profession, I could have probably gone with "Objection, irrelevant". LOL
> 
> Luckily, we aren't in a Courtroom in front of a Judge, because I would love to see the OP try to PROVE that the CLX is THE nicest Colnago out there. I think I could put up a pretty good case that my C50 is better. LOL


He wouldn't have to prove that. He said it was the nicest looking, in his opinion. Can you prove that it isn't the nicest looking, in his opinion? Because, if you prove anything else, you are not controverting his "case," counselor. Oh, I get it, you're just being 'argumentative.' 



fabsroman said:


> The problem with your comparison of the BMW to the Toyota is that you are picking a POS to use as a comparison. Now, try comparing a 1969 Boss 429 Ford Mustang to your 1988 Landcruiser and see which wins on that one. Heck, just try a 1967 fastback Mustang with a 302 in it for that matter.


Only a mental deficient would think I am comparing a Landcruiser to a BMW (Mustang, or whatever also) on speed. But, as one poster said about a CX-2, one gets a lot of compliments on it. And it's a quality product! One of the best of its kind.



fabsroman said:


> Do you know anything about Colnago, other than you test road one today and liked it? I have been following them for 26 years now, lusting for one since I got my first Italian bike in 1985 with Campagnolo Super Record. I've been following Ford for almost as long, since the first car I bought, which I still have, is a 1989 Mustang GT. Anyway, I finally got my Colnago in 2006, and have bought several more since then. Have you ever ridden Campagnolo so that you can compare it to Shimano, and do you know anything about Campagnolo's history? Do you know anything about Saronni?


I don't know all the details, but I owned a Colnago many years ago, sold it when I went to law school. "Not sure I understand your point about having the first car you owned. My Colnago then had Campy on it. I know their history. Heck, I even used one of their corkscrews in preparation for this post! (kidding, really). 




fabsroman said:


> If you don't know about what I laid out above, I suggest you prep yourself for this case and get some really good experts on your team. LOL If you want to make an argument for the best looking Colnago ever, you need to know a heck of a lot. There are plenty of Colnago limited production bikes out there too.
> 
> For some of us, we look at this like buying a piece of history. That is why the next frame I am going to buy is going to be the Colnago Master X-Light in PR82, which is the Saronni colors. It was the color scheme I wanted on the Super and Master back in 1985, but being a poor kid without wealthy parents, I had to settle on a Mino Denti that was a couple hundred cheaper than the Colnago frame hanging in the shop at $650.
> 
> By the way, I am lusting for a 2011 Ford Mustang GT500KR (there is some history to that car) or a 1967 Shelby GT350. I'd gladly take a refurbished 1967 Mustang fastback too. Problem is, my wife has been saying no to these things until we get a single family home with a big backyard.


While we're on the subject of cars and such, the original Mustang was a profoundly ordinary car. It was essentially a shortened Ford Falcon. The new one is based on an old rear drive sedan chassis that has been around for years. But you know what? As easy as it would be to criticize you for such a mundane choice, and it is mundane in comparison to the far more interesting machinery that has been made in the last 40 years, I'll allow you your own subjective tastes! I'm really cool that way! 

....back to my Stone IPA. My beer is better than yours!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

> He wouldn't have to prove that. He said it was the nicest looking, in his opinion. Can you prove that it isn't the nicest looking, in his opinion? Oh, I get it, you're just being 'argumentative.'


If you want to treat this like a court case, lets do it right. He brought the claim, correct? If he brought the claim he would be the plaintiff. Does or does not the plaintiff have to prove his/her case? I believe so.

Plus, if he is going to come on here with his subjective opinion and you are alright with it, don't blast the rest of us for our subjective opinion that we wouldn't buy a Taiwainese Colnago (FYI - I own 2 of them) or an Italian frame made from Taiwanese carbon. Hey, if the CLX with Ultegra floats your boat and you wanted to buy it before you saw this thread, by all means do so. However, don't get mad at the rest of us that would prefer not to and disagree with the OP's claim.



> Only a mental deficient would think I am comparing a Landcruiser to a BMW (Mustang, or whatever also) on speed. But, as one poster said about a CX-2, one gets a lot of compliments on it. And it's a quality product! One of the best of its kind.


Only a mental deficient would think I was making a comparison on speed. Where did I make ANY speed comparison? I was comparing them in terms of nostalgia, but feel free to assume whatever you like. Would you prefer that I pick an old Fod pickup to compare to your Landcruiser. I would try to pick out an old Ford SUV, but I don't think they made any way back when. If I had been making a speed comparison, why wouldn't I have picked the 2011 Mustang GT500KR? That would blow the doors off of your BMW 330ci and your Landcruiser. Heck, I think my Mustang could give both a pretty good run in the speed category.



> I don't know all the details, but I owned a Colnago many years ago, sold it when I went to law school. "Not sure I understand your point about having the first car you owned. My Colnago then had Campy on it. I know their history. Heck, I even used one of their corkscrews in preparation for this post! (kidding, really).


Nothing really to comment about except that I still have my Mustang GT, every bike I owned prior to law school, and every gun I owned prior to law school. I am sentimental in that regard. Had a pretty good discussion with my wife when she suggested that I e-bay my Mino Denti after I bought my Colnago. Some people are sentimental and loyal to certain brands, some aren't. I'm guessing you aren't.



> While we're on the subject of cars and such, the original Mustang was a profoundly ordinary car. It was essentially a shortened Ford Falcon. The new one is based on an old rear drive sedan chassis that has been around for years. But you know what? As easy as it would be to criticize you for such a mundane choice, and it is mundane in comparison to the far more interesting machinery that has been made in the last 40 years, I'll allow you your own subjective tastes! I'm really cool that way!


Yeah, it was a profoundly ordinary car when it first came out, and it probably is still so today. My 1989 Mustang GT was built on the same Fox chassis that my 1980 Ford Fairmont was built on. The parts were virtually interchangeable. In fact, when the piston ring blew in the Fairmont my last week of law school, I thought about doing an engine swap with a 5.0 motor, but didn't have the time to because of finals, my bar review course, and work. So, I went out and bought my 1998 Taurus which I still drive today. It doesn't get any compliments like your Landcruiser, but it does have 216,000 miles on it. Of course, a Taurus would never compare to a Landcruiser in terms of nostalgia. Technology wise, the BMW 330ci would beat the pants off your Landcruiser, but you picked the Landcruiser anyway. My sister just got rid of her 2002 330ci and my brother owns a late 70's Lancruiser. I can tell you that the BMW was WAY ahead of the Landcruiser in technology since I have worked on both of them. So, why give me grief about technology when I pick a historic Mustang as a comparison?

Back to the Mustang. When I bought my Mustang in 1989, it was voted the most bang for the buck by every magazine out there. Do some research on the new Mustang GT or better yet, the Mustang GT500KR and see what they deliver for their price tags. In my opinion, they deliver a lot of bang for the buck. Plus, there are usually tons of mods available for the Mustangs. Mine doesn't have a single stock piece of suspension on it.



> ....back to my Stone IPA. My beer is better than yours!


You definitely have me beat there. I don't have a single beer in the house because I don't like beer. On the few occassions I have an alcoholic drink, it is usually wine. I'm going to have to get a Campy corkscrew. LOL


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

fabsroman said:


> If you want to treat this like a court case, lets do it right. He brought the claim, correct? If he brought the claim he would be the plaintiff. Does or does not the plaintiff have to prove his/her case? I believe so.


A couple of problems you run into, then. First, you can't really prove what someone else subjectively thinks. It's his opinion. And if you were to do so, you'd utilize his, the original poster's testimony as evidence of his opinion. Anything else would be silly. And then, you;d lose.



fabsroman said:


> Plus, if he is going to come on here with his subjective opinion and you are alright with it, don't blast the rest of us for our subjective opinion that we wouldn't buy a Taiwainese Colnago (FYI - I own 2 of them) or an Italian frame made from Taiwanese carbon. Hey, if the CLX with Ultegra floats your boat and you wanted to buy it before you saw this thread, by all means do so. However, don't get mad at the rest of us that would prefer not to and disagree with the OP's claim.


It floated my boats. I'm not comparing it to a $7,000 bike as that is not in my budget for a bike. If it's in yours or someone else's, that's great, and I am sure that Colnago's bikes in that price range are outstanding.



fabsroman said:


> Only a mental deficient would think I was making a comparison on speed. Where did I make ANY speed comparison? I was comparing them in terms of nostalgia, but feel free to assume whatever you like. Would you prefer that I pick an old Fod pickup to compare to your Landcruiser. I would try to pick out an old Ford SUV, but I don't think they made any way back when. If I had been making a speed comparison, why wouldn't I have picked the 2011 Mustang GT500KR? That would blow the doors off of your BMW 330ci and your Landcruiser. Heck, I think my Mustang could give both a pretty good run in the speed category.


 When you list a muscle car and you use phrases like "blow your doors off" it seems you are referring to the one thing that car does well: go fast in a straight line. Don't get me wrong, I like the new Mustangs, even that one, though it is sort of outre in the same way a monster truck might be.



fabsroman said:


> Nothing really to comment about except that I still have my Mustang GT, every bike I owned prior to law school, and every gun I owned prior to law school. I am sentimental in that regard. Had a pretty good discussion with my wife when she suggested that I e-bay my Mino Denti after I bought my Colnago. Some people are sentimental and loyal to certain brands, some aren't. I'm guessing you aren't.


I've regretted selling every bike I've ever had, I'll tell you that. But as for cars - my first car was made in Itay! A Fiat 850 spider, with the optional, larger, 903 cc engine. A beautiful car designed by Bertone, but also a complete mechanical POS. I've also owned an alfa romeo, a rotary Mazda (2d gen) and some other interesting cars. 



fabsroman said:


> Yeah, it was a profoundly ordinary car when it first came out, and it probably is still so today. My 1989 Mustang GT was built on the same Fox chassis that my 1980 Ford Fairmont was built on. The parts were virtually interchangeable. In fact, when the piston ring blew in the Fairmont my last week of law school, I thought about doing an engine swap with a 5.0 motor, but didn't have the time to because of finals, my bar review course, and work. So, I went out and bought my 1998 Taurus which I still drive today. It doesn't get any compliments like your Landcruiser, but it does have 216,000 miles on it. Of course, a Taurus would never compare to a Landcruiser in terms of nostalgia. Technology wise, the BMW 330ci would beat the pants off your Landcruiser, but you picked the Landcruiser anyway. My sister just got rid of her 2002 330ci and my brother owns a late 70's Lancruiser. I can tell you that the BMW was WAY ahead of the Landcruiser in technology since I have worked on both of them. So, why give me grief about technology when I pick a historic Mustang as a comparison?


Well, like I said, I'm cool that way. You can have your tastes. But clearly, when it comes to cars, you are not impressed with names, place of manufacture, engineering, or the status of the nameplate. 


fabsroman said:


> Back to the Mustang. When I bought my Mustang in 1989, it was voted the most bang for the buck by every magazine out there. Do some research on the new Mustang GT or better yet, the Mustang GT500KR and see what they deliver for their price tags. In my opinion, they deliver a lot of bang for the buck. Plus, there are usually tons of mods available for the Mustangs. Mine doesn't have a single stock piece of suspension on it.


 I always preferred Camaros. My old man had a 67 SS then a 73 Z28.



fabsroman said:


> You definitely have me beat there. I don't have a single beer in the house because I don't like beer. On the few occassions I have an alcoholic drink, it is usually wine. I'm going to have to get a Campy corkscrew. LOL


Cheers!


----------



## sealdavid (Jul 23, 2010)

my apologies for being acerbic to fabsroman...it's all in good fun and he's actually given me some great pointers on selecting a new bike...thanks,


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

sealdavid said:


> my apologies for being acerbic to fabsroman...it's all in good fun and he's actually given me some great pointers on selecting a new bike...thanks,


You're welcome and I'm glad you didn't get bent out of shape with my teasing.

Ask any questions you have. Hopefully, I can help with the answer(s).

Take care and let me know what you end up getting.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

fabsroman said:


> That is because this is the first Colnago you have owned. Try getting another Colnago in a couple of years and see how many more positive comments you get. My Cristallo is 4 years old and I still get positive comments about it. Haven't taken the C50 on any group rides yet, so not really many comments about it yet.


BTW Fabs, how do you like your C50?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

gun2head said:


> BTW Fabs, how do you like your C50?


I am loving it. Definitely a lot smoother in the front end versus the Cristallo and I don't notice any flex. Of course, I have yet to notice any flex in any of my frames. Maybe I should buy a POS so that I can see what all the talk about flex is about. All in all, I think the C50 is going to be the bike I ride for quite a while now. The comfort of the C50 and the new paint schemes that Colnago puts out makes it really hard for me to want to buy a new frame. Maybe something will come up in another 5 years, but for right now the C50 is by small group ride or solo ride bike and the Cristallo is my medium group ride bike just in case there is a wreck. I'd cry less about breaking the Cristallo than the C50, but I would still cry.


----------



## plafitracer (Aug 1, 2010)

I just ordered one of the last two 2010 Colnago CLX 2.0 size 52s, left at the factory. from the Danish importer. Frame is to be delivered to me mid September as Italy is on summer vacation during August. Over the winter i will collect the parts to put on it. It will be featured with Campagnolo Record 11 speed Carbon all over. Campagnolo wheels, Neutron or Scirocco - am I thinking, maybe Fulcrum 3. Selle Italia saddle, Deda handlebars and stem. Suggestions are welcome.

In the meantime I am riding this little puppy: 
Wilier alu with Campy Record 10 speed, brakes and crank, Centaur rearshifter and brake/shifters - all in all a nice bike.


----------



## Wyatt963 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nooooooooooo, an italian frame without campagnolo


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Interesting how tastes differ. For me the CLX is at the bottom end of the scale in terms of looks, but then I also can’t stand the modern Pinarello's that look to me like they've melted in the sun. 

Having said that, i fully respect the passionate views of others who find beauty in their respective steeds. A few years ago my uncle had a custom Hetchins built to spec as a reminder of his racing days in the 50's. To him that bike is a beautiful form of artwork. I can appreciate the craftsmanship but unfortunately I don’t see the beauty.

On the side topic of cars. Being a kid from the 80's, the most beautiful car ever conceived has to be the Ferrari 288 GTO. I cannot comment on its drivability or performance as I have never had the opportunity to drive one. I have been a passenger in an F430 though and it was phenomenal to say the least.


----------



## bdsimpkins (Aug 7, 2010)

I was at my LBS, looking for my first road bike since my teenage years (MTB for s lonng as I can remember)....... Anyway, looking through what must have been a 100 different road bikes - one bike just STOOD out from all of the others... Yep, you guessed it - the Colnago CLX 2.0 in red...

Wow... 

It may not be the best looking Colnago ever - but it was sure the finest bike I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Sure the CLX is not the best/high-end/most-wanted Colnago ever but it is a good looking bike

That model and the Arte and Prima are marketed to the masses and can be found here ( Zürich ) on the large sports equipement department stores.

The EPS, C50 etc can't be found or seen anywhere. So I can understand that the general public doesn't have access to those models.

I looked at the Colnago web site to find where there were the authorised retailers. there are 3 on a radius of 40Km, I went to the 3. One went out of business, and the other 2 doesn't have any Colnago in the shop, only catalogs and anything Colnago can be then ordered from catalog and at full retail price. Those same shops are fully stocked on Scott and Specialized bikes.

Sad.


----------

